# Obama administration seeks to appoint??????



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Americans are under attack from this administration. The sad part is people are just starting to realise it!


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Too late NEVADA. They already appointed this nutjob awhile ago. I wrote my 2 tree-hugging, animal-loving, granola-eating senators and found out then that it was too late. I have since discovered that I'm un-American and a wacko. Go figure.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Americans are under attack from this administration. The sad part is people are just starting to realise it!


Not everyone is just now realising it, and I know you didn't mean it that way. I was at my inlaw's the other day and couldn't resist pitching stuff at my father-in-law because I warned him over and over again about what would happen if he voted for that joker. He obviously had no comeback. My little brother and his wife voted for him too, and you'll never guess what professions they have. Oh, you got it. Healthcare! HAHAHA. Some folks will never get it, until they get it!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

oh man I feel your pain bother. well I hope they invite to dinner again:darkbeer:


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> oh man I feel your pain bother. well I hope they invite to dinner again:darkbeer:


No worries. I'm actually the favorite of the three! Besides, who do you think fabs and welds all of his broken equipment back together? Got him by the nads brother!


----------



## SuperD (Jul 17, 2009)

*Had enough!*



AR_Headhunter said:


> Americans are under attack from this administration. The sad part is people are just starting to realise it!


This site has plenty of members who still don't get it they can't wait for another mouth full of Oh-mama but I think Larry Sinclair has had enough!

http://larrysinclair.org/press.html


----------



## BowPilot (Sep 14, 2008)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Americans are under attack from this administration. The sad part is people are just starting to realise it!


Yes and from every direction and every appointment. It's truly unbelievable. It can only be a plan to wreck this country.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

I've been watching Glenn Beck's review of the czars. I went ahead and forward this information to him, to see if he can find any truth to it.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

If you watch Glenn and have watched him for some time, you'll realize that czars are not subject to Senate confirmation. The prez can pick and appoint his "advisors", aka czars, without any Senate confirmation or vote of any kind. They are taxpayer money-paid consultants, "advising", aka advocating, on any particular subject the prez feels he needs info and push on. The congresswoman from Tennessee is a co-sponsor on a bill to remove the czars.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

OBAN said:


> If you watch Glenn and have watched him for some time, you'll realize that czars are not subject to Senate confirmation. The prez can pick and appoint his "advisors", aka czars, without any Senate confirmation or vote of any kind. They are taxpayer money-paid consultants, "advising", aka advocating, on any particular subject the prez feels he needs info and push on. The congresswoman from Tennessee is a co-sponsor on a bill to remove the czars.


Cass Sunstein is up for the cabnet. He has to be confimed in congress. I did see that some in congress are starting to look into these czars. Trying to put limits on how many, or cut funding for them.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Sunstein will have more authority than a Czar, he can help set policy, he is also very good friends with Peter Singer who is the "father" of the modern day animal rights movement that PETA and HSUS evolved from.......very scary stuff.....ukey:


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Let's here from all of those who voted for Obama. Hoor Hoor Hooray!


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

whats with all these czars ? this aint no commi russia :sad:


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

OBAN said:


> Too late NEVADA. They already appointed this nutjob awhile ago. I wrote my 2 tree-hugging, animal-loving, granola-eating senators and found out then that it was too late. I have since discovered that I'm un-American and a wacko. Go figure.



There is no way a guy with John Wayne for an avatar could be unamerican.
Not even if you tried.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Hoosierflogger said:


> There is no way a guy with John Wayne for an avatar could be unamerican.
> Not even if you tried.


10-4 Hoosier! I just say what I feel, and back it with the facts, like it or not. The Duke would have put a boot in the obamanation's hind end by now, and all of this czar foofoo would be history. I can't take credit for the avatar, however, I do wear it with pride!!!


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> I've been watching Glenn Beck's review of the czars. I went ahead and forward this information to him, to see if he can find any truth to it.


Glenn Beck, wasn't he bashing Bush and the republicans less than a couple years ago


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

Glen Beck still does bash republicans... on a daily basis.

I saw where they confirmed Susstein last night. What a JOKE!

This dude says that animals should be able to sue? Are you freakin' kiddin' me?


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Cass Sunstein was confirmed today. vote was 57 to 40, 3 obstained. Watch out guys.


----------

